# iPhone @ Rogers Next Week?



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you think iPhone will come to Rogers Next Week?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Question mark, not exclamation mark. Grade 2.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Veej said:


> Do you think iPhone will come to Rogers Next Week?


What about tomorrow? What about the week after next? Maybe next month? Maybe within 27 days? How about the third Monday of this month? Please, we NEED to know what people THINK about this!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Rogers said it was later this year... so, no.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I would bet that Roger's announces the date - but I'd be quite surprised if they roll it out next week. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> What about tomorrow? What about the week after next? Maybe next month? Maybe within 27 days? How about the third Monday of this month? Please, we NEED to know what people THINK about this!


Since you crawled out from your rock...the reason we ask is cause the iPhone 2.0 roll out, many countries are getting it the same day, well probably June 10 or who nows with Jobs he could just say _"after the Key note it's available" _especially with the Apple's weird shipments that came in Vancouver....

Another reason Rogers may *not *announce date is because it could hurt current sales of other phones, people will pause from going on contracts and buying all the crap phones that Robbers currently has...They could be doing an a la Apple...suprise style..._"you got onto contract today with a new RIM now iphone comes out you want that so you pay extra for iphone...sucker"- yours truly Robbers!!beejacon _


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Veej said:


> Since you crawled out from your rock...the reason we ask is cause the iPhone 2.0 roll out many countries are getting it the same day well probably June 10 or who nows with Jobs he could just say after the Key note it's available especially with the Apple's weird shipments that came in Vancouver....
> 
> Another reason Rogers may *not *announce date is because it could hurt current sales of other phones, people will pause from going on contracts and buying all the crap phones that Robbers currently has...They could be doing an a la Apple...suprise style..._"you got onto contract today with a new RIM now iphone comes out you want that so you pay extra for iphone...sucker"- yours truly Robbers!!beejacon _


KNOWS not NOWS. Grade 3.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Veej said:


> ...well probably ... who nows....may *not *


Just wondering how people's opinions here at ehMac will change anything in regards to an actual delivery date.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

lol the ehMac-ers are ruthless today. I think so. But Apple will most likely be selling the iPhones too. So, if the question is will Rogers hold out on the iPhone for whatever reason, I'd say no as I think Apple is holding all the cards here.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> KNOWS not NOWS. Grade 3.


Not being rude. Kindergarten.

Come on dude. There's no need for that.

Besides, "Knows not nows." is a sentence fragment if we're being grammatically correct all of a sudden.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*iNose?*


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

ok what the hell. Who had the guts to make such a fowl and rubbish post without consulting me or any other individual from the company first. I am a Rogers rep and no it is not coming out next week you halfwit.

Its posts like these that create stupid rumors and gets people excited. The worst comes when their hopes aren't met and their dreams are shattered into a million pieces and they come yelling at us, the service representatives. 

You can have the iPhone on Rogers in an hour. Go out buy an iPhone and put it on your rogers account.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

spitfire1945 said:


> I am a Rogers rep and no it is not coming out next week you halfwit.


Interesting. In another thread you called your employer a Nazi. Not a good way to stay employed, IMO


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

adagio said:


> Interesting. In another thread you called your employer a Nazi. Not a good way to stay employed, IMO


Its true, I work for Nazis.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

i Hope they will give it to us next week, but I am afraid it won't happen


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

spitfire1945 said:


> ok what the hell. Who had the guts to make such a fowl and rubbish post without consulting me or any other individual from the company first. I am a Rogers rep and no it is not coming out next week you halfwit.
> 
> Its posts like these that create stupid rumors and gets people excited. The worst comes when their hopes aren't met and their dreams are shattered into a million pieces and they come yelling at us, the service representatives.
> 
> You can have the iPhone on Rogers in an hour. Go out buy an iPhone and put it on your rogers account.


Just cause you rent movies to people and supply them with horrible Cable services doesn't exactly put you in the "Know"... but whatever floats yer boat


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

spitfire1945 said:


> ok what the hell. Who had the guts to make such a fowl and rubbish post without consulting me or any other individual from the company first. I am a Rogers rep and no it is not coming out next week you halfwit.
> 
> Its posts like these that create stupid rumors and gets people excited. The worst comes when their hopes aren't met and their dreams are shattered into a million pieces and they come yelling at us, the service representatives.
> 
> You can have the iPhone on Rogers in an hour. Go out buy an iPhone and put it on your rogers account.


Take a chill pill. No one stabbed your dog.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey where's the option to vote for "don't really care". Haha.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

spitfire1945 said:


> ok what the hell. Who had the guts to make such a fowl and rubbish post without consulting me or any other individual from the company first. I am a Rogers rep and no it is not coming out next week you halfwit.


Didn't you get the memo? Rogers reps are at the bottom of the totem pole. Heck, reps won't know a thing until the iPhone is on the shelf in all retail outlets! Even THEN, some reps will deny Rogers carrying the iPhone.

Just ask the janitor!


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Elric said:


> Just cause you rent movies to people and supply them with horrible Cable services doesn't exactly put you in the "Know"... but whatever floats yer boat


lol! hilarious!!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

spitfire1945 said:


> ok what the hell. Who had the guts to make such a fowl and rubbish post without consulting me or any other individual from the company first. I am a Rogers rep and no it is not coming out next week you halfwit.
> 
> Its posts like these that create stupid rumors and gets people excited. The worst comes when their hopes aren't met and their dreams are shattered into a million pieces and they come yelling at us, the service representatives.
> 
> You can have the iPhone on Rogers in an hour. Go out buy an iPhone and put it on your rogers account.


Unless you're high up then sorry I doubt you would know before many of the rest of us. If you're not high up then there would certainly be leaks by other people "low" in the company.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> Unless you're high up then sorry I doubt you would know before many of the rest of us. If you're not high up then there would certainly be leaks by other people "low" in the company.


You missed my point COMPLETELY.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

In keeping with the theme of being clueless, I spoke to the Head of Training at the Eaton Centre Apple Store and he says they haven't heard a thing. 

He says they usually get a heads up, since staff needs to be trained on new products. However, he says it's sometimes as little as two days notice that they get, as in the case when Leopard was unveiled. 

BTW, everyone should just chill out...it's a frickin' phone. A cool one, but a phone nonetheless. And we should know everything in 5 days!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok... let me add to this useless thread: for one, Apple hasn't officially announced that Canada will have the iPhone and that Rogers' is the carrier. Not to say that they won't but Mr. Ted Friggin Rogers who lives in a van down by the river decided to prematurely claim they will be the iPhone carrier and/or spilled the beans on private unfinished negotiations strictly for publicity. 

Saw a report last night (I think it was CNN) about the iPhone going international and a ton of country announcements around WWDC to target their 10 million handset sale forecast for the year. None of which mentioned Canada. I'm sure Steve Jobs is doing this purposely so us Canadians can constantly badger each other with these threads.

It's so easy to get one now and unlock it, that these pointless polls are truely unneccesary as all it will start is a p!ssing contest annoying a ton of ehMacer's.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

CNN didn't mention Canada so therefore we're not getting the iPhone?

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!

Check the list


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

adagio said:


> CNN didn't mention Canada so therefore we're not getting the iPhone?
> 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!
> 
> Check the list


Did I say CNN = Canada not getting the iPhone? Did I even say Canada is not getting the iPhone at all? When you stop ROTFLMAOing on yourself, read the thread or let me simplify it for you: probably not coming next week / waste of web space guessing. If Apple hasn't announced anything about iPhone in Canada or iPhone in Canada carried by Rogers, the odds are, it's not going to be released out of nowhere next week. Especially when Apple officially announced every other country prior to it's launch.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

MACinist said:


> Did I say CNN = Canada not getting the iPhone? Did I even say Canada is not getting the iPhone at all?
> 
> "Saw a report last night (I think it was CNN) about the iPhone going international and a ton of country announcements around WWDC to target their 10 million handset sale forecast for the year. None of which mentioned Canada."


Umm... sorta, yeah! So I'm ROTFLMAO, as well!!!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I wonder if people will line up super early to buy one and go to the middle of the line and smash it in front of the entire crowd like the ps3 launch. Just get a stupid iPod and a cell phone and save a couple hundred a month in data rates.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

You foul demon, causing people to incessantly speculate about when the iPhone will arrive or won't arrive or whether they should get one or not get one or any other such repetitive rubbish, I cast you OUT!!!!!!!!!

In the name of God, GO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

MACinist said:


> It's so easy to get one now and unlock it, that these pointless polls are truely unneccesary as all it will start is a p!ssing contest annoying a ton of ehMacer's.


I don't think it's completely pointless. I had an unlocked iPhone. Absolutely loved it. Touch screen stopped working on it. Had to drive to the US border (1 hour away) to send it for replacement and then drive back a week later to pick it up.

Suffice to say, I sold the phone. I won't be getting another one until they're officially available in Canada. Too much hassle for warranty. That's the only reason I sold it. But I will be buying another as soon as it hits Canada and the warranty is valid here.

My 2 cents.

Peace.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Especially when Apple officially announced every other country prior to it's launch.


Wrong. Apple hasn't said a single thing officially about any other country. Every single one of these new announcements has been exactly like the announcement by Rogers: the local wireless carrier announcing that they have a "deal" with Apple to sell the iPhone "later this year" (especially those last three words -- practically every single news release has used that phrase). Apple hasn't said a word.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Mississauga said:


> Umm... sorta, yeah! So I'm ROTFLMAO, as well!!!


Another one that can't read: "Saw a report last night (I think it was CNN) about the iPhone going international and a ton of country announcements *around WWDC* to target their 10 million handset sale forecast for the year. None of which mentioned Canada."

... *around WWDC *doesn't mean for the year. 

In any case, the report was merely an example. My arguement is that Apple has *not* announced it even through Rogers has, hence, again, a release next week is as probable as 60 cent gas. If it happens next week, I'll need a rock to hide under with my new Rogers' iPhone.



Gene Rayburn said:


> Wrong. Apple hasn't said a single thing officially about any other country. Every single one of these new announcements has been exactly like the announcement by Rogers: the local wireless carrier announcing that they have a "deal" with Apple to sell the iPhone "later this year" (especially those last three words -- practically every single news release has used that phrase). Apple hasn't said a word.


Wrong. Although recently there has been many Rogers' like press releases with Apple's denial of official announcement, this has NOT happened everytime. These are the only ones' I checked:

UK: Apple (United Kingdom) - Press Releases
Germany: Presse-Information
France: Communiqués de presse


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Canada will probably end up getting the iPhone the same day that hell freezes over so much that it turns into a Bose-Einstein Condensate, and that is the day after pigs fly through the air, and MacDonald returns from the grave to depose all of the governments and establish a socialist paradise on Earth. Or in other words, we will get the iPhone when Jenna Bush becomes President...

Roger's is just scaring people with his vapourwares - keeping people from buying some garbage from Bell because "next week" is just a week away. Once places like Myanmar, Zimbabwe, the Congo, and Antarctica have the iPhone; then we have a chance.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

MACinist said:


> Wrong. Although recently there has been many Rogers' like press releases with Apple's denial of official announcement, this has NOT happened everytime. These are the only ones' I checked:
> 
> UK: Apple (United Kingdom) - Press Releases
> Germany: Presse-Information
> France: Communiqués de presse


Alright, fine, if you want to dig up the old European announcements. I was attempting to refer to this current generation of announcements. I guess that means you don't think it's possible that those 65+ other countries could get it next week either.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Gene Rayburn said:


> Alright, fine, if you want to dig up the old European announcements. I was attempting to refer to this current generation of announcements. I guess that means you don't think it's possible that those 65+ other countries could get it next week either.


_"Apple hasn't said a single thing officially about any other country."_ - I must be reading this backwards then. Either way, I was only providing proof directly against your statement and not because I don't think it's impossible for any other country to get it next week. 

I don't think Rogers has a chance in hell of getting it next week. That's all I said since the beginning. Rogers' has said themselves, "later this year". In fact, most recent international announcements said "later this year". The most I'll give Rogers' is maybe an Apple official statement at WWDC.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

MACinist said:


> If Apple hasn't announced anything about iPhone in Canada or iPhone in Canada carried by Rogers, the odds are, it's not going to be released out of nowhere next week.


Are we talking about the same APPLE here? I don't think I've heard an Apple announcement where the release hasn't been immediate or within a week of the announcement.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Elric said:


> Are we talking about the same APPLE here? I don't think I've heard an Apple announcement where the release hasn't been immediate or within a week of the announcement.


Many of Apple's announcements see products launch in two weeks or the next month. And let's not forget the (admittedly special case) original iPhone, which was announced in January 2007 and didn't ship until the end of June.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Elric said:


> Are we talking about the same APPLE here? I don't think I've heard an Apple announcement where the release hasn't been immediate or within a week of the announcement.


Then you are not familiar with any of the previous Apple announcements of iPhone carriers. 

UK: official Sept 18th, selling Nov 9th. (7 weeks later)
Germany: same as above, 7 weeks later.
France: official Oct 16th, launch Nov 29th (6 weeks later)

Apple's other products are not contract dependent on a third party service provider. They may however, ship iPhone 2.0 right away to existing iPhone carriers simply because of existing relationships and because they don't want the pre-announcement to halt current sales.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MACinist said:


> UK: official Sept 18th, selling Nov 9th. (3 weeks later)
> Germany: same as above, 3 weeks later.


Either your definition of "weeks" is different than mine, or you may want to visit the "edit" button.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Either your definition of "weeks" is different than mine, or you may want to visit the "edit" button.


Oops.. thanks.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

*"Rogers Wireless halts June-July vacations*

Managers at retail locations of Rogers Wireless, one of Canada's three major cellular companies, are being told not to take vacations during a specific period beginning later this month, a source from within the company claims. The "blackout" stretch is said to extend from June 23rd through July 16th, although no reason for the dates has been given. Apple is widely expected to announce the 3G iPhone on Monday, however, and Rogers has confirmed that it will carry the iPhone "later this year."

MacNN | Rogers Wireless halts June-July vacations


----------



## PoliceDog (May 1, 2008)

darkscot said:


> *"...a source from within the company claims...."*


*

Well, that makes it "official". :lmao: 

[I've held back but I feel left out and I want to play too!  )

My take on this "uncertainty":

1. Steve will not give the final go-ahead in Canada until Rogers agrees to a 'true' unlimited data plan - for which Rogers can then charge pretty much whatever they want (which is of no concern to Apple)!

2. Ted desperately wants to be the iPhone monopoly (for whatever length of time he can get an"exclusivity" arangement, like AT&T did). This might be the first and last time that anyone (Steve) has Ted by the shorties - and won't let go until the last of the great Canadian Robber Barons agrees to his terms.

It's a great time to be alive. *


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

PoliceDog said:


> 2. Ted desperately wants to be the iPhone monopoly (for whatever length of time he can get an"exclusivity" arangement, like AT&T did). This might be the first and last time that anyone (*Steve*) has Ted by the shorties - and won't let go until the last of the great Canadian Robber Barons agrees to *his *terms.
> 
> It's a great time to be alive.


There is no CDMA iPhone, so Ted gets the "monopoly" in any case.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Two things Ted wants more than anything: the iPhone and the Bills.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

MACinist said:


> _"Apple hasn't said a single thing officially about any other country."_ - I must be reading this backwards then. Either way, I was only providing proof directly against your statement and not because I don't think it's impossible for any other country to get it next week.
> 
> I don't think Rogers has a chance in hell of getting it next week. That's all I said since the beginning. Rogers' has said themselves, "later this year". In fact, most recent international announcements said "later this year". The most I'll give Rogers' is maybe an Apple official statement at WWDC.


No, I admit you were right and that I didn't clearly specify. All I'm making sure is that you don't feel Rogers is in any less of a position than those 65+ other countries because Apple Canada hasn't given an "official" announcement. If that's your position, then I don't disagree. If you do feel Rogers is in a lesser position than carriers in Australia, India, Italy, etc, then that's where I disagree, because such an official announcement hasn't occurred either in those 65 other countries.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

While I voted no to an iPhone release in Canada next week I have to say I may be wrong and some folks *may* be crawling under a rock with their new iPhones so I'll be prepared just in case it suddenly gets cold and I run into flying pigs. 

iPhone in Australia June 10th?

I had originally thought Apple would have a simultaneous world wide release after the announcement June 9th then dismissed the idea as not doable given the volumes and logistics. I'm second guessing myself now and perhaps I was on the right track in the first place.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I think on June 09 Steve will announce a *Date *for a *World Wide iPhone Release *...Steves smart, he's gonna take advantage of all the free press and hoha/hype this will generate instead of just releaseing it the same day or next which would be like releasing it in the _dead of night._

A _release date_ will create a whole lot of stir, antisipation, and the media will cover this like a world wide major event. It would be rather dumb *not *to take advantage of the free media coverage like last years release. So thats what Jobs is doing bottling it all up for a major *Olympics Style World Celebration.*

I can't think of any major company who can command this much free media attention than Apple, so why not take it to the cleaners...


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

Veej said:


> I think on June 09 Steve will announce a *Date *for a *World Wide iPhone Release *


I'm with you Veej. I think all the speculation over the past year, all the fake ads, all the "I heard from so and so that it's coming on this date" has fried everyone's brains to the point that now that Rogers has confirmed that a deal has been made for "later this year", people still don't believe it.

So many other countries have inked deals with Apple regarding the iPhone and no announcement from Apple. This is a WORLD WIDE deal and whether it's a date for the release or the actual date next week, who gives a sh-it? It's coming, it's happening, get out of denial and be happy.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

*looks like it'll be June 23rd - woot!!*

From macnn.com

Managers at retail locations of Rogers Wireless, one of Canada's three major cellular companies, are being told not to take vacations during a specific period beginning later this month, a source from within the company claims. The "blackout" stretch is said to extend from June 23rd through July 16th, although no reason for the dates has been given.

MacNN | Rogers Wireless halts June-July vacations


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Veej said:


> I think on June 09 Steve will announce a *Date *for a *World Wide iPhone Release *...Steves smart, he's gonna take advantage of all the free press and hoha/hype this will generate instead of just releaseing it the same day or next which would be like releasing it in the _dead of night._
> 
> A _release date_ will create a whole lot of stir, antisipation, and the media will cover this like a world wide major event. It would be rather dumb *not *to take advantage of the free media coverage like last years release. So thats what Jobs is doing bottling it all up for a major *Olympics Style World Celebration.*
> 
> I can't think of any major company who can command this much free media attention than Apple, so why not take it to the cleaners...



totally agree with you jeevs!! The hype from last year was amazing. All my non tech friends knew of the iphone. I still maintain that a lot of them think you can probably buy it here from rogers already. They only shop for a new phone when contracts are up.. thats when they pull their heads from the sand. Kinda like cars, they would look for a new car when their lease is expiring, inbetween now and then just tootle along the highway.. la la la de de de

oh dear.. its a warm afternoon


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

adagio said:


> iPhone in Australia June 10th?


Blimey, they are releasing it on my birthday. This calls for a celebration.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Gene Rayburn said:


> If you do feel Rogers is in a lesser position than carriers in Australia, India, Italy, etc, then that's where I disagree, because such an official announcement hasn't occurred either in those 65 other countries.


I do and I don't. In the case of Orange where it "unofficially" announced release in about 6 other countries, I tend to believe them more because they already have it in France. I just don't trust Rogers' in general with anything but logically, yes, they don't have any lesser chance of getting it than the other countries. 



adagio said:


> I have to say I may be wrong and some folks *may* be crawling under a rock with their new iPhones ...



I'll be the leader of that pack.


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

MACinist said:


> I do and I don't. In the case of Orange where it "unofficially" announced release in about 6 other countries, I tend to believe them more because they already have it in France. I just don't trust Rogers' in general with anything but logically, yes, they don't have any lesser chance of getting it than the other countries.


I can accept that. Apologies if I came off a bit abrasive at the start.


----------



## Dessert Whip (Jun 19, 2004)

Best thread ever! Thanks for the entertainment…


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm thinking sometime in late June or early July if this is to believed


> Managers at retail locations of Rogers Wireless, one of Canada's three major cellular companies, are being told not to take vacations during a specific period beginning later this month, a source from within the company claims. The "blackout" stretch is said to extend from June 23rd through July 16th


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont think Rogers will have it next week. There has got to be some build up and advertising for it before hand. Not even sure if it will be available right away in the states. They waited 6 months last time. I don't think they can wait that long this time though especially since the regular once has been unavailable on their online store for almost a month. On the other hand though they didn't advertise the N95 until after it came out.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

I just switched to Rogers today and call the technical support for some help. Then he asked me if i have more question, and I asked him politely "IS the iphone coming next week?" IS Rogers releasing it during the Apple event?". The tech I guess he was honest to say, "it will be sometime in July or they will release it during like a Back to School deals".


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Blood_Lust said:


> I just switched to Rogers today and call the technical support for some help. Then he asked me if i have more question, and I asked him politely "IS the iphone coming next week?" IS Rogers releasing it during the Apple event?". The tech I guess he was honest to say, "it will be sometime in July or they will release it during like a Back to School deals".



just an educated guess... like us, they probably have internal rumors all the time at Robbers..


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> I wonder if people will line up super early to buy one and go to the middle of the line and smash it in front of the entire crowd like the ps3 launch. Just get a stupid iPod and a cell phone and save a couple hundred a month in data rates.


I'm with you. The Canadian cell phone industry is a huge rip off, and until they get something that looks like competition and decent rates, I don't care what kind of hardware they sell.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

July 11th! Sweet, just in time for my "Upgrade"!


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

There we go, no more speculation. July 11 confirmed!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

MACinist said:


> I do and I don't. In the case of Orange where it "unofficially" announced release in about 6 other countries, I tend to believe them more because they already have it in France. I just don't trust Rogers' in general with anything but logically, yes, they don't have any lesser chance of getting it than the other countries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what it's like under that rock,eh? 

I've got my winter coat all set and my camera ready to snap a picture those flying pigs.


----------

